# Could I still be in cadets?



## GuNnEr@2853 (9 Oct 2006)

I am considering doing one of those army co-op things next year. I was told I couldn't do the co-op and be in cadets at the same time. It would be my last year of cadets though and I would like to apply fo ra staff cadet position at camp that summer. If I did the co-op would I have the option of staying in cadets if its my last year or what?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2006)

Please do a SEARCH.  It has been covered in depth.


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Oct 2006)

Time to spread your wings pal. Cut loose the apron strings, and get paid for a job you will have fun with, and get a taste of military life. 

Cadets has served its purpose for you. Time to move on.

However stay around and help out if you so desire.

Wes


----------



## Trinity (9 Oct 2006)

Wow

I agree with Wes  

Hey Wes...  in our prayers buddy.


----------



## Thompson_JM (10 Oct 2006)

+1 on what wes and Trinity are saying. I did the Co-Op QL-2 back in 1999 and it was the best thing I could have ever done for myself.... it gave me a sense of direction, and gainfull employment. It was also one of the hardest yet most enjoyable semesters of school i ever had.  now that was back when we still had grade 13 in ontario, and i could still go back for another year after i did it....  but honestly.... alot of kids are leaving school right now with little to no sense of direction.... why not invest in your future here..... do the Co-Op, and if you like it you can take it further, and you can always go back and volunteer with your Corps as well..... 

Besides, wouldnt you like to get Paid to do all the Cool army stuff you did in cadets?

Good Luck on whatever choice you make.


----------



## McG (10 Oct 2006)

CaDeT_MaStErBoMbAdIeR@2853 said:
			
		

> If I did the co-op would I have the option of staying in cadets if its my last year or what?


I know people that did both at the same time.  However, if you are ready to move on, why not move on?


----------



## Elwood (5 Dec 2006)

I did the Army co-op and Air Cadets at the same time. No one ever told me I couldn't do both. If you want advice comparing Cadets and the Reserves, I found the Reserves to be way more mature than Cadets. 

I did the co-op with two fellow cadets, and they both quit Cadets because they enjoyed the Reserves more. Myself, I quit the Reserves after my co-op to help out with the leadership at my Air Cadet squadron (and for summer camp flight training). After not seeing these guys for a couple years, I invited them out to my Cadet graduation... it was like comparing babies to men to see the mature reservists stand amongst the cadets.

Anyway, why not try the co-op and stay in Cadets? After a few weeks of co-op, you'll know what you want. Base your decision on experience.


----------

